
Draft Executive Order: Strengthening US Cyber Security and Capabilities - bognition
https://apps.washingtonpost.com/g/documents/world/read-the-trump-administrations-draft-of-the-executive-order-on-cybersecurity/2306/
======
concinds
Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13527000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13527000)

------
bognition
Discussion on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/5r6xtv/trumps_e...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/5r6xtv/trumps_executive_order_on_cyber_security_has/?st=iylmd0ys&sh=66579316)

------
wmeredith
STEM education (and cyber security) from primary through higher education. I
support this at face value. I'm wary of Trumps motivations, but this seems to
be a bright spot.

